# How do you use weight tape!?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Got a dairy goat tape to weigh my Boers. Tested it on a doe who I know is 150 but tape showed 195. :GAAH: Where did I go wrong!?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You went around the chest just behind the front legs right? Pulled it tight? The tapes aren't as accurate as weighing on a scale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I totally agree with Liz....it depends on where ..you measured from....and I myself... have found...it is inaccurate... you cannot rely... on the tape for boers .... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy howdy inaccurate as all get out! Yes Liz, I measured right behind front legs & pulled tight.
5.45 down the drain :angry: 
I've heard of folks using them on meat goats; goes to show dont beleive everything you read.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah I have one whos 174 and tape shows 200 sooo....its never going to be totally accurate, you could always get a haning scale..we use a fish scale that goe up to 100lbs (king salmon scale :wink: ) and weigh the kids with that. all of the adults...get weighed when i take them to the fair- they have a scale there to use


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah our hanging scale only goes up to about 80. After that we just guess. 
One doe we guessed to be 180. Took herto the butcher & hanging weight was 145. Someone told us she must have been a good 195 or so.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been told this does not work on meat goats at all. I would get a scale.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Go around the heart girth!!!! Many people make that mistake, which can give you funky answers. weight tapes aren't truely accurate, just a good guesstimation. Make sure its a good brand of weight tape too!


----------

